

Show HN: Weekend project in response to findhisporn.com - elliottcarlson

After seeing the ReadWriteWeb article on findhisporn.com (http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/find_his_porn_evil_website_of_the_week.php), my instant reaction was to build something to counter that. I spent the weekend building the app, but had to wait another week to get my payment system set up.<p>The site is http://www.hideyourporn.net/ (completely safe for work site) as well as a more generic http://www.personallocker.net/ which is what the app is branded at.<p>Any feedback would be greatly appreciated - just keep in mind - HN is obviously not my target audience.
======
sandipagr
clickables:
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/find_his_porn_evil_webs...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/find_his_porn_evil_website_of_the_week.php)

<http://www.hideyourporn.net/>

<http://www.personallocker.net/>

------
osdifjsdofi
Seems pretty awesome, I would promote it if you have an affiliate program.

------
TeMPOraL
I love HN for that kind of reactions :).

Also, it's a great example of how you can create value (and earn money) by
just combining few free tools into a useful utility for general audience.

------
xitrium
I like that you link to the open source software involved.

------
fduran
how is this different (hidden encrypted partition) from say truecrypt?

------
Papirola
are you bundling free software ?

